# Witch Dive Watch For 200-250$?



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Im planning too buy a dive watch, new. Im not going to spent a lot of money, someware around 200-250 dollars.

But, the problem is, i dont know what to buy? It has to be analog, and i dont mind if it is a little bigger

help..


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Just a wild guess but I'd imagine you couldn't go far wrong with something from Seiko , and no I'm not a Seikoholic


yes, i was looking at Seiko, and they look great...for now seiko is my first choice. But im thinking, seiko is not only in this waters, perhaps you may know something better


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For that price I don't think you will get anything better than a Seiko, how about a "Monster" ?


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

JoT said:


> For that price I don't think you will get anything better than a Seiko, how about a "Monster" ?


well, i was thinking something like this. Isn't monster over 250$?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Nono said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > For that price I don't think you will get anything better than a Seiko, how about a "Monster" ?
> ...


List price is nearer $500, but I know somewhere you could pick one up for about $220

RLT


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Nope it's quite a bit less if you look around. Our host rltwatches.com has the black Monster at Â£110 which is around $220 and is probably the best for that sort of money.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Snap


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

can somebody tell me, what is the diference betwean monster an the one i posted?, ok, monster is a little bigger







, but 250$ bigger??


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

007 & monster are both excellent watches










and both can be picked up for less than $200


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

mutley said:


> 007 & monster are both excellent watches
> 
> and both can be picked up for less than $200


well if i find a monster around 200 im going to buy it....ok Seiko is the only watch to go for or something else?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Nono said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > 007 & monster are both excellent watches
> ...


Roy (RLT Watches) has them for Â£110 - black in stock orange out of stock


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Nono said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > For that price I don't think you will get anything better than a Seiko, how about a "Monster" ?
> ...


That's mine, glad you like it









I also have an orange (and next week also a black) monster, which is a quality piece of watch, no doubt about it. But the one I end up wearing most often is that favourite old 007.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You could also check out the BAY for an "Orient" occasionally a few cool divers crop up


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Always been an Aqualand fan. I've had this one for 14 years and still wear it:


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I've become a little obsessed with Invicta.

My very plain diver was under $200. They have a mad variety of analog autos.










This one is a Corduba. Do a search on Invicta Diver and see some of the other styles.

Affordable on the 'bay or other online shops. Big money in other venues.

So whatever you decide on shop around.

Unless Roy has it, buy it from him. 'Cause this place rocks!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

OR...

Buy two Vostoks! (love them Vostoks!)


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm, invictas are a little bit too classical...im looging a little bit sporty.

Nalu, Citizen looks great, what is that on the left...looks like a speaker


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

A Seiko SKX007J/K would be my recommendation. It's within the budget, but buy from a dealer turning over plenty of stock. You want to make sure you have a new one with the improved 7S26B movement, not an old one with the 7S26A that's been sitting around for a year.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Nono said:


> Nalu, Citizen looks great, what is that on the left...looks like a speaker


It's the depth gauge sensor. Citizen now mount them differently (perpendicular to the dial) so that they're not so obtrusive:


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hey guyz...can you tell me something about this watch?










pulsar mans solar tech.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

no one? nobody has Pulsar...any model? is it swiss made?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Pulsar is part of the Seiko group, I've never owned one, but I've not heard anything bad about them, I doubt you'd have any problems with it.

HTH


----------



## gerrylb (Jan 25, 2007)

For that budget? Definitely one of the Jap brands. A Seiko Monster or one of the SKX cousins. An Orient Mako or any of the automatic Citzen 200ms. Personally, I'd take any of these over an Invicta any day.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, look at the tecnical on the Pulsar:

* From the maker of SEIKO

* Solar 4000 Technology - an eco-friendly power system offering uninterrupted power for 180 days when fully charged by any light source

* Never need to change a battery

* Stainless Steel case

* Black rubber strap

* Rotating bezel

* Black pattern dial with silver-tone hands

* Luminous hands and markers

* Date

* Water resistant to 200m

* Screw-down crown

* Scratch-resistant mineral crystal

* Case measures 44mm wide by 15mm thick

* 3 years original manufacturer warranty

i think this solar tech is actuali good, no need for battery

I dont know, it seems is that if im looking too many watches icant decide witch one i want.

Whad dou you think about Luminux SEAL diver series?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I dont know, it seems is that if im looking too many watches icant decide witch one i want.


Yup.....Welcome to our world!









You just need to buy the one you like best, then a bit later get another, then another etc.......


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd have to say one of the Seikos, either 007 or an SKX173










Mind you these are a bit of a bargin


















Oh, and these are nice too


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> A Seiko SKX007J/K would be my recommendation. It's within the budget, but buy from a dealer turning over plenty of stock. You want to make sure you have a new one with the improved 7S26B movement, not an old one with the 7S26A that's been sitting around for a year.


Come on then. Tell us why?

What is better about this movement, and I have no idea on this myself!!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> > A Seiko SKX007J/K would be my recommendation. It's within the budget, but buy from a dealer turning over plenty of stock. You want to make sure you have a new one with the improved 7S26B movement, not an old one with the 7S26A that's been sitting around for a year.
> ...


From what I've heard, seiko have improved the fit and finish a bit and worked on the accuracy. I've also heard that they might have mucked about with the balance wheel too. From what i can gather, it's not a major re-work, more a bit of a tweak.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

what about Luminux, te SEAL series?










i mean, if the US Navy uses them, they have to be very ressiliant and quality made? right?


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Just get yourself a Seiko "monster" or a Seiko SKX007.

Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

One piece case

Â£159 in barmy Britain!!!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

i saw that watch earlier...it also looks very good...im so confused


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Give up diving is the best idea









The watch I've shown is as tough as miners pit boots, and you know the time will be bang on. The 7S26's wouldn't be accurate enough IMO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> I'd have to say one of the Seikos, either 007 or an SKX173
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love those photos hippo!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hey people.

Lisen, i realy need your advice again, i still havent bought the watch

Ok, i have 200 euro, and since im new in watch waters, i dont know what i want









Seiko diver series is great, but i woud like to see other models by other manufacters, well here is where you come in

it can be any manufacter, analog, and a best buy for 200 euro.

Please advice

thank you upfront


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you should start from scratch and decide what you want from the watch - for example, do you actually need the water resistance provided by a diver?

If you want something very easy to read then a diver may not be the best choice - the dial faces are often quite small relative to the size of the watch (because of the bezel) - if you don't need the bezel then the face can be bigger and so easier to read.

Decide also on what colour face you prefer (black, white, silver, red etc) and whether you need a day/date function.

To help you decide, I suggest you spend some time going around jewellers looking at watches - find a style you like then look for something in your price range.

Even if what you see is outside your price range you can probably find a 'homage' within it.

Good hunting


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well look ,i ve passed a lot of stores and they are full of cheap an low qualiti watches

In a watch i want sport design, a massive watch, color of the dials can be orange or black, i dont care, as long it looks good and i want resistance from water, scratching, falling.

write me what would you buy!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Orange Monster.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well everybody is recomending Seiko, but i woud like to see what is best buy by other manufacters


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Well like many others here I'd go with any of the many Seiko Divers but if you want something different and are prepared to stretch your budget just a bit, how about an O&W M1 diver that Roy sells on this site. They are great looking watches 200metre rating and a good tough watch for general wear. Powered by the Swiss 2824 with hack seconds, you cant really go wrong !


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Have you tried Muff? Just google Muff Divers for an excellent selection.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Justin said:


> Have you tried Muff? Just google Muff Divers for an excellent selection.


I'd go with a Seiko for desk diving but if you are really into dangerous, hairy sports I agree with Justin

Ian


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant seem to find any of the Muff watches, google is not showing anything


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Nono said:


> i cant seem to find any of the Muff watches, google is not showing anything


Ignore Justin and Ian. They are just Cheeky Boys










You can't lose with a Seiko.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

i kind a like O&W

2 questions: What means if the watch has a 25 jewles movement. O&W diver all have this movement. Seiko has 21 (monster and 007), and what means if the watch has a automatic movement?

oh yes, is there on the web a huge online store for watches? not like ebay, but store on wittch i can searc by filter an it has a huge collection on watches.

Ive tried some stores but the where limited to 5-6 manufactors


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nono, it sounds like you expect the watch to receive and stand up to a fair bit of abuse.

Many watches will withstand a certain amount of hard knocks etc, but if you know it is going to be subjected to a hard time, I would be inclined to look at the G-Shock range.

If you really want a 'traditional' diver then I would go for any one of the numerous seiko choices.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Justin said:


> Have you tried Muff? Just google Muff Divers for an excellent selection.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Justin said:


> Have you tried Muff? Just google Muff Divers for an excellent selection.


 I find them a little tight on the wrist...


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Nono said:


> 2 questions: What means if the watch has a 25 jewles movement. O&W diver all have this movement. Seiko has 21 (monster and 007), and what means if the watch has a automatic movement?
> 
> oh yes, is there on the web a huge online store for watches? not like ebay, but store on wittch i can searc by filter an it has a huge collection on watches.
> 
> Ive tried some stores but the where limited to 5-6 manufactors


nobody? ....at least the jewles question


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, ive decided and i will go for Orange monster

here in online advertisment i have found a orange monster for about 150$ (this is relativy cheap because in store is about 260$), the watch is not new, 3 months old, but is sounds too god to be true. Im afraid i will buy a fake.

Can you give me some guidelines how to spot a fake.

Or, i have original pictures of the watch, i can post them here so that you can verify if it is original or not


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Just to add to the confusion: what about the O&W Cougar? Can be bought right here on Roy's site. I got one a few weeks ago, and it's a beauty - I wear it all the time.

The O&W has a Swiss ETA movement that contains 25 jewels while the Seiko has a Seiko movement with 21 jewels. The higher number of jewels does not mean it's a better movement though. The ETA has a faster/higher beat ( I think... ), so the seconds hand is really smooth. The O&W has a sapphire crystal as well. Just a thought...









Crappy pics, but you get the idea...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Nono said:


> ok, ive decided and i will go for Orange monster
> 
> here in online advertisment i have found a orange monster for about 150$ (this is relativy cheap because in store is about 260$), the watch is not new, 3 months old, but is sounds too god to be true. Im afraid i will buy a fake.
> 
> ...


Hi Nono,

If you go on to eBay and search 'worldwide' for Seiko skx781 you will find some Orange Monsters with rubber strap for $110 or $115 and with metal bracelet for $128 on 'Buy it Now'.

One of the dealers in Singapore is very reliable. No box or papers but the watches are good. I can't tell you the dealer's name because of rules but it begins with 'P', and his eBay shop is called W*****-L******.

Graham

ps mods - hope this doesn't infringe the rules. If it does please delete.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

look, i cannot buy trugh ebay because i will not pass cheap. Croatia is not part of EU,and on all products im paying a 22% tax + 10% on custums + 30$ for paper job.

I find this orange monster in croatia for 150$,and it is a good price, but it has no garantie or papers...so im afraid thats is a fake,and i cannot detect one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've not seen any fake OM's yet but if you want to post pictures with one of the movement if possible then the members here can check it over.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

here is the pics, no movment pics


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

apart from the braclett, it looks exactly how mine that im wearing now.

>>>note<<< put it on a lumpy <<<


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well the watch comes with a lumpy and rubber...so...


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

what do you think?

This.... (citizen movement 21 jewles)

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e215/Wos...kseaonstand.jpg

or this

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff67/dp...SKX779K3_15.jpg


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

for a first watch, I'd go for a seiko. there's enough right about them to keep you happy and not enough wrong with them to bug you


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nono said:


> what do you think?
> 
> This.... (citizen movement 21 jewles)
> 
> ...


have a look on the sales forum.....there one for sale right now


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

i know...that is why im aksing


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

SKX173


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well there are some things to consider, the Dark Sea Diver at 45mm excluding crowns is the bigger watch, has a well respected hand windable Miyota movement, the Monster is 42mm excluding crown and although it`s 7s26 movement is also well respected, it isn`t handwindable.

The `DSD` is being sold by a very reliable forum member and (I`m sure) would originally been sold by our host Roy Taylor whereas you have already expressed concerns over the authenticity of Seiko.

OK I admit I`m biased as I really don`t like the Monster`s looks, but even if I did, under the circumstances, I`d go for the `DSD`


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

wait a minute, A DSD is not a automatic??? i have to wind it every 24 or 36 hours???

here is what RLT says:

Professional Diving Watch

*Automatic caliber CM 8215*


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nono said:


> wait a minute, A DSD is not a automatic??? i have to wind it every 24 or 36 hours???
> 
> here is what RLT says:
> 
> ...


It's an auto which you can also handwind to get it going...


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

oh, i was wooried for a second, thinked that i woud have to wind it by hand every single day


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nono said:


> oh, i was wooried for a second, thinked that i woud have to wind it by hand every single day


Sorry if I caused some confusion there


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

no problem mach

i think that DSD is more elegant than Monster. I mean, monster is full sporty, but you can put DSD on a sweatshirt and on suit! know what i mean?

only problem is that i can't buy one in Croatia....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nono said:


> no problem mach
> 
> i think that DSD is more elegant than Monster. I mean, monster is full sporty, but you can put DSD on a sweatshirt and on suit! know what i mean?
> 
> only problem is that i can't buy one in Croatia....


Roy the owner of the forum sells DSD and I am sure he ships internationally, check the RLT Watches sales Site link at the top of the forum


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

How about a sub clone like the Robert Poseidon? Here's mine on the left in the pic below:










If you brought a used one it would be within your budget, although they're not that easy to come by. It's a very solid, well made watch for the money and is 300m water resistant. It doesn't feel quite as special as the Marcello C Nettuno I previously owned but that was almost twice as expensive (also second hand).


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm, not realy, im looking for something attractive, sporty, but also little luxury. ofcourse with a 200m WR. I know thats a lot of demands, but if i want to buy a watch i want to be happy with it 110%


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried Muff? Just google Muff Divers for an excellent selection.


and me


----------



## Dan25730 (Nov 12, 2007)

I had the diver dilemma and ended up buying the Citizen NY0040-09EB mainly because I got it so cheap. It's a lovely watch nice and big and it's got the n.d limits printed on the rubber strap (I had to google n.d. limits to find out what it meant







.. noob). looks really smart on the wrist.

I would post some piccys but i don't know how.

I'll probably end up picking up the Seiko 007 some time though.


----------



## simonj (Dec 6, 2007)

How about a Tissot Seastar Chrono with rubber strap and red face? It's currently at $197 on amazon.com. I bought the orange faced one for $175 and it's superb.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well it is a nice watch, but nothing else. I know it is a Tossot, but design is not something..... i woud prefer DSD or Monster


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

i have 2 questions: First off... Grovana Coral reef... i dont get it. Is this a replica of Rolex sub? because its identical by the looks of it....well lets put the movement aside

and second: On seiko monster, how much lumibrite glows in the dark, all night or a couple of hours?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Nono said:


> i have 2 questions: First off... Grovana Coral reef... i dont get it. Is this a replica of Rolex sub? because its identical by the looks of it....well lets put the movement aside
> 
> and second: On seiko monster, how much lumibrite glows in the dark, all night or a couple of hours?


the orange monster will glow all night


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > i have 2 questions: First off... Grovana Coral reef... i dont get it. Is this a replica of Rolex sub? because its identical by the looks of it....well lets put the movement aside
> ...


How do you know?









Have you stayed awake all night to check?









Maybe it only glows when you`re looking at it









Maybe it doesn`t exist when you close your eyes









Maybe I should ask Santa to give me a new set of marbles for Christmas to replace the ones I`ve lost


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Nono said:
> ...


have you been smoking?.....









1, yes,

2, maybe

3, far out man......









4, my mum said that i would go blind if i played with marbles


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I gave up smoking fags over ten years ago and anything else years before that, I now don`t smoke, drink or gamble*









*Well OK, I do bid for watches on Ebay but that`s not really gambling


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I gave up smoking fags over ten years ago and anything else years before that, I now don`t smoke, drink or gamble*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do" - Adam Ant - and we all know what happened to him


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

"Witch Dive Watch For 200-250$?"

Does this fit the bill?


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hehe, comone guys, stick to the topic


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

im reading some of the reviews of the Monster, and on one review, the pearson is not happy with automatic movement.

Ill quote : *f you don't have a job operating a jack hammer it will probably run itself down. I am very disappointed in the watch. It was not cheap. I paid about $200.*

is this true? im mean, do i realy need to shake the watch i order to wind it, or the movement is sensitive enough?

thanx for reply


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Monster movement is the Seiko 7s26, this is used in probably 90% of all their watches...

Its a good dependable cheap reliable movement.....

Dont read too much, you can always find someone who isnt happy.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I may not like it`s looks but there is no doubt that the Monster is a well made watch and I`ve owned a few Seikos with 7s26 movements and they are very good (I still prefer the Miyota 8200 series though







)


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, but, is the movement so rugh? i mean, do i realy need to shake the watch up and down, up and down , or is the movement sensitive enugh to wind itself with normal everyday whear?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No, the movement is fine, honestly, normal wear will keep it charged up...

Seiko wouldnt have sold millions of these watches if it had a problem like you describe.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If memory serves me well, I think Seiko recommends that when it`s run down you hold the watch in your hand and swing it gently in an arc back and forth a few times to get it going after which just wearing it during the day will keep it wound up and give a good reserve.

I`ve found this works well on my Seikos









One thing about the 7s26 is that the rotor winds the watch in either direction of swing whereas on the Miyota it only winds in one direction, it`s a minor point but is more efficient


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never had any problems with any watch using the Seiko 7s26 movement, wearing the watch for a few hours a day keeps it going with only moderate activity.

Some, if not all, of the Seiko divers have a smaller rotor to compensate, I guess, for Seiko's view that divers will be used by more "active" people. Doesn't seem to be a problem though.

Ian


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, the choice is Monster! but, today i was callin the main Seiko dealer for Croatia, and they never imported Monster Seiko, ...bad









i have 3 choises:

1. There is one guy here witch is selling Orange monster for 150$, no papers, no box,3 monts old, from US, bought on ebay. Ive shown you the pictures 2-3 pages back, but it smeels fishy. Ive seen that he is also selling Chopard replicas, so his kredibility is little low

2. Second guy, here also, is selling a black monster, in a box, new (so he claims), for around 260$, the Orange is 295$, rubber strap only on both, no metal bracelet.

I think i can lower the price down to 225$ for Black one

3. Ebay, Amazon...any web shop.

Since i have a frend in Slovenia, witch is part of EU, i dont have to pay taxes, so if i can bid a little lower price on the net, maybe i can save some money. But, there is always a chance of fraud. I have allmost NONE experience on ebay, or any web shop. So, tell me, what to do???


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If I was in your shoes with little or no experience of eBay then I'd buy from a well known/well respected internet watch website. That way if there are any problems with the watch you'll have somewhere to send it back to for repair (if it's under warranty, hopefully you'd return it to them & they's return it to Seiko for repair). Most websites, I'm sure, will send the watch to your country & most will have experience of sending valuable items overseas. You may pay a bit extra but, hopefully, you'll be paying for peace of mind & a reliable service!

I'm wearing a 7s26 powered watch at the moment & it's performing superbly for a basic movement - I wear it most days & it keeps excellent time. If you're even remotely active then I don't think you'll have any problems keeping a 7s26 powered watch going.

For the money Seiko's have to be one of the best watch bargains out there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know it`s been mentioned before, but RLT really is worth considering, see here...  3rd one down


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Seiko came out with a watch I have termed the Seiko Godzilla due to ite size. However, you get a lot of watch for the money. Its cost $288. plus shipping.




























Enjoy.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well Godzzila looks great, i mean the watch is massive and i like it. But ive maid up my mind, im going for Monster, Godzzila is just to big for me


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

http://uk.msnusers.com/_Secure/0RQAqGq0TRZ...7rW3uSztipbOXBU

I couldn't decide which to have so got both. My wife thinks I have lost my mind.


----------



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

I couldn't decide which to have so got both. My wife thinks I have lost my mind.

http://uk.msnusers.com/NewSeikos


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

do you recomend buying on Amazon? As far as i can see, all monster's are brand new and prices are affordable....around 170$


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Nono said:


> do you recomend buying on Amazon? As far as i can see, all monster's are brand new and prices are affordable....around 170$


I don't think that either Amazon.com or .co.uk will ship watches outside of their respective countries, so unless you know someone over there who can forward a package for you, it's probably not possible.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > do you recomend buying on Amazon? As far as i can see, all monster's are brand new and prices are affordable....around 170$
> ...


i know, it has shipping only in some countries in EU. And on RLT all the monster's are SOLD OUT. im going to kill myself


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

people, can you recomend some one on the ebay in GB or germany from where i can buy a monster?


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

the monster is ordered


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nono said:


> the monster is ordered


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > the monster is ordered


hehhe...i know...finaly

anyway, the Black one on lumpy is coming.

ok, a question (AGAIN!) : if im not satisfied with accuracy, can i give it to any watchmaker , so that he/she can make it more accurate? would i have to worry that the watchmaker will screw up monsters WR, you know the gaskets ?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

should be ok with the accuracy nono....i've had half a dozen over the last 2 years...never missed a beat


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

hoping the watch will be here tomorrow

all can i say that it was a veeeery long two weeks!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

let the pictures do the talking (sorry for bad pic's, mi arm is stil shaking from the excitement









The NEW one, and the old one



all i can say is WOW: This was the first time i seen a monster (except the pictures)....

I mean , the quality is exceptional, the movement of the bezel click just right, and all trough here is day, the lume already kicks in. Tomorrow i will be testing the movement, to see the precision.

Alltrugh i like the watch, it did cost me a lot, about 320$, but when you calculate the taxes 32% on the price of the watch its not so bad. Can wait for EU

ok, I'm going to the watchmaker to resize my bracelet, hear from you later...

EDIT: oh yeah, can you please take lokk at the serijal number, and tell me when the watch was produced, etc...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Nono, your watch was produced in September 2007. The first digit of the serial number denotes the production year, and the second is the production month.

Glad you're pleased with you purchase, they really are fantastic quality aren't they.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nono said:


> all i can say is WOW:


Yep, we have another monster fan to add to the list


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

monsters rock man


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations Nono. I'm glad it's arrived and you're happy!









Rich


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

,,Wow I jus read all of this thread from the start to end all about Nono and his quest !

Fantastic !

Well done mate+ Rlt

I love happy endings !







:cry2:


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well,i would buy from RLT if they had it on stock, but when you have the money, you just cant wait to get one.

Now i have monster about 8 hours, its remarkably comfortable.

And tell you the truth, monster is not so big as i thought. Comparing the weight and size wit my old casio Edifice (on pics), they are not so different in size.

I think i should get an EcoZilla or something ............................................... just kidding









@rodiow

glad you liked the thread m8

you have all seen the lume million times, but, this is the lume from only little lamp on the desk










i wonder, what will be when watch will have 10 hours on sunlight?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome to the monster club nono!


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm having a problem with my double locking clasp, as you will see in the pictures, the outer smaller clasp does not fit into it's position, so every once an while it jumps, gets unbuckled so i have to put it back again. Can this be fixed?

well here are some pictures, sorry for the size, you realy need to see what i'm talking about

On the first picture you can see best


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, fixed that problem

but...

monster is now old about 5 days, the first three it was gaining about 2 sec per day, witch is great. But, in the last 24 hours it has gained 10 seconds! is that normal? i have been wearing it all day long


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nono, don't panic. You really need to wear the watch for a month or so before you start worrying about accuracy. It's a new watch so will take a while to settle down. There's little point in tracking it's accuracy during the first month IMO. Keep on wearing it and in a few weeks see where it is.









Rich


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

yes toshi but on the watch, production date says it has been manufactured on september. i know it hasn't been word but....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Rich knows what he's talking about. I wouldn't worry about the timekeeping just yet. Let it settle down for a while and see how it's going in a couple of weeks.

If it's way out then you can always think about having it regulated but a lot of things will have an effect on the way it keeps time.


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

> Rich knows what he's talking about. I wouldn't worry about the timekeeping just yet. Let it settle down for a while and see how it's going in a couple of weeks.
> 
> If it's way out then you can always think about having it regulated but a lot of things will have an effect on the way it keeps time.


lot of things? like what?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nono said:


> yes toshi but on the watch, production date says it has been manufactured on september. i know it hasn't been word but....


Hi Nono

It may have been produced in september but it will have been in a box since then until you received it. Just wear the watch for a month and then check the timekeeping after it's settled down.

Rich

TBH though, +10 seconds a day isn't bad for a Monster


----------



## valentino23 (Jan 31, 2008)

i have alredy a Seiko Monster and is the best at that price range.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

ciro said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > Im planning too buy a dive watch, new. Im not going to spent a lot of money, someware around 200-250 dollars.
> ...


Go peddle your sh!t somwhere else ratneck.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ciro, do everyone a favour & f*ck off, no one wants your crap here ooh: :fyou:


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Nono said:


> Im planning too buy a dive watch, new. Im not going to spent a lot of money, someware around 200-250 dollars.
> 
> But, the problem is, i dont know what to buy? It has to be analog, and i dont mind if it is a little bigger
> 
> help..


Divex?


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

grey said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > i cant seem to find any of the Muff watches, google is not showing anything
> ...


I have a om and its a fine for the money


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Gunscrossed said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > Im planning too buy a dive watch, new. Im not going to spent a lot of money, someware around 200-250 dollars.
> ...


This is really a tidy diver ,good size :thumbsup:


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been a diver & subsequently into dive watches for nearly 40 years.

Got to find me one of them "MUFF" divers.

This thread has had me near p...ing myself. Good on you fella's.


----------



## billybob1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

what about getting a vostok amphibian? fraction of the price and reliable.


----------

